

Your top productivity web apps? - deyan

Everyone keeps talking about web apps and how great they are. But I keep wondering: how many people use them, which web apps do they use, which ones have actually replaced their desktop alternative? How close are we to using productivity web apps in a mainstream fashion?<p>So, what do you think? What web apps do you use in your work routine? Which web apps have beaten their desktop alternatives?<p>Deyan
======
niels_olson
Firefox + leechblock + <http://nowdothis.com>

jottit.com (better than Vim, OpenOffice, MovableType or Google Docs for
compiling a set of notes about a subject over time. See
<http://nixcommands.jottit.com> for an example)

<http://tmedweb.tulane.edu>, sort of a corner case, but I think there might be
a lot of room for this sort home-spun productivity site for a few hundred
people.

------
curiousgeorge
I use adsotrans.com for Chinese-English translation support. Collaborative
translation support tools that don't screw around with grammar are great.

------
deyan
just wanted to add that in the past two days numerous announcements have been
made about developments in the saas marketplace - especially from Microsoft
with their new OS as well as browser-based office apps.

